# Honest review of NTBM Skeletal Balm



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Feb 17, 2011)

So I got a free bottle of Skeletal Balm from needtogetaas(member on board) basically its for your joints. I was directed by needtogetaas to put it on the effected area (my right shoulder and right elbow) when I wake up, right before I lift, after I lift, and before I go to bed. On the bottle it says to only apply before and after working out but none the less I took his directions. First off you apply it and it has a soothing affect like a warm tingly sensation feels good (first time I tried it was on chest day my most bothersome day). In all honesty the moment i started doing my workouts I didn't feel anything. I do believe that it helped that the blood started flowing and my body temp went up because the soothing affect was more noticeable. I've been using the product for about a week now and it works for me and Ill be buying some more to be honest. Hopefully this review will help out other people and this stuff works for you as good as it did for me.


----------



## mich29 (Feb 17, 2011)

BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> So I got a free bottle of Skeletal Balm from needtogetaas(member on board) basically its for your joints. I was directed by needtogetaas to put it on the effected area (my right shoulder and right elbow) when I wake up, right before I lift, after I lift, and before I go to bed. On the bottle it says to only apply before and after working out but none the less I took his directions. First off you apply it and it has a soothing affect like a warm tingly sensation feels good (first time I tried it was on chest day my most bothersome day). In all honesty the moment i started doing my workouts I didn't feel anything. I do believe that it helped that the blood started flowing and my body temp went up because the soothing affect was more noticeable. I've been using the product for about a week now and it works for me and Ill be buying some more to be honest. Hopefully this review will help out other people and this stuff works for you as good as it did for me.



very honest review I might have to try some of this stuff on my elbow its been nagging me lately maybe this will help


----------



## needtogetaas (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome my man I knew you would like it. The balm has instant and long lasting effects. 
It is one of the kind of products I feel really good about selling to because it helps people. Being able to take away some ones pain that they may have had for years is something big for me. Skeletal Balm

 Considering how much you get in a bottle and for what kind of a product it is we have a great price. Use discount code needto139 and it will take 15% off the bottle plus we give all USA orders free 2-3 day priority shipping too. 

 Even at 4 doses a day that huge 7onc bottle is going to last you a long time so I guess I will see you in a few months when you run out lolol... Also bro even if the pain stops I would keep using the product. Use it every single day even on non work out days till the bottle is gone.. Allow it to repair the injury as well as take way the pain.. Combining the balm with the forged joint repair we sell has helped many many people heal life long injury problems.. 

 I do not like to fuck around and sell snake oil or magic juice. I do not take peoples money and laugh to the bank. My inspiration in life is hearing the words of others who I have helped like your self.  If I could find a way to be able to give way all of my products for life and still pay m bills I would.. 

 I settle for making enough to get by and then the rest I use to bless as many people as I can like your self. Thank you for letting me help you bro. I hope you share the balm with anyone you know who might be able to benefit from it.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Feb 18, 2011)

The only thing I can complain about which i forgot to add I dont think it smells weird at all but my lady friend says it smells "chemically strong"(i dont know what chemically strong means but thats her exact words). Other than that stuff is good to goooooo.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 18, 2011)

i am truely enjoying my sample as well. i smell the sweet peppermint aroma of the balm on my elbows as i type this. it's good shit. i typed a review in the thread where it came up and i got my sample. it was a busy day and the thread fell off the 1st page pretty fast (which is the only one most folks look at). 

for anyone interested, it's the next to the last post in this thread:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/121047-best-joint-support-2.html


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a review of young lady local who used Skeletal Balm:

_I have been suffering with forearm tendonitis for years! Some days I am in so much pain doing everyday task, like opening doors, driving, my computer mouse.

Need2 suggested his stack of Skelly *balm* and joint repair. I have been using this for about 1.5 -2 months. Amazing!!! In the gym, I could barely curl 10-15# dbs! My can usually rep out 30# db's. The other day I R/P'd 32.5# with NO PAIN!

I haven't done pull-ups for about 8-9 months, but last night I attempted them and got 26R/P! 

I am hooked on these products. _


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 18, 2011)

THAT'S RIGHT. . .

this shit is good shit. 

need to stack it with an oral for maximum results. . .


----------



## mich29 (Feb 19, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i am truely enjoying my sample as well. i smell the sweet peppermint aroma of the balm on my elbows as i type this. it's good shit. i typed a review in the thread where it came up and i got my sample. it was a busy day and the thread fell off the 1st page pretty fast (which is the only one most folks look at).
> 
> for anyone interested, it's the next to the last post in this thread:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/121047-best-joint-support-2.html



glad to hear your liking it.I'll check out your link as well.



BIGBLUECHEVELLE said:


> The only thing I can complain about which  i forgot to add I dont think it smells weird at all but my lady friend  says it smells "chemically strong"(i dont know what chemically strong  means but thats her exact words). Other than that stuff is good to  goooooo.



most women like girlie smells or menly smells. I picked up that axe stuff that smells like the green gum and the mrs hated the smell of it so this might be the  case with her but if it works I'm sure she won't say much about it since its helping you.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Feb 19, 2011)

So far I am liking it. Only just started a few days ago though and Im on cycle throwing up heavier weights. Personally I like the smell. Much worse smelling transdermals out there lol.


----------

